# What do you thing of this puppy



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, you're pictures didn't show up.
Oh, there they are! Thanks.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think she is very pretty! But, I know absolutely nothing about shows!  In my very unprofessional opinion, I love her!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think she is good looking. Hard to tell from the pictures ( they are on the small side). How did she do at the shows? I would keep showing her and see how it goes.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

last weekend we took her to a 3 day show. She was dumped in a class of 5 on Friday, took first in her class on Saturday and 2nd on Sunday. not bad all in all


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Then why wold you think of putting her away for awhile. Sounds like she did great.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a better side view? (And a little bigger), I like a nice topline and front hard to tell from a 3/4 shot.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pics are too small and not the right angles. But sounds like she is doing well to me!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

If she's 8 months old I'd say maybe enter her in one more show and see how she does...ask handlers and breeders in your area what they think?? I'd maybe put her away and let her grow a bit. But she looks good as far as movement!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

We have Ava entered in another show for the 23/24th.


----------

